# Geschwindigkeit Rückwandbus CPU 317



## ronnie.b (22 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab hinter einer CPU 317 einen CP343-lean. Über Ethernet greifen 2 PC´s auf die CPU zu. Mir kommt die Geschwindigkeit sehr langsam vor. Da der CP ja über den Rückwandbus kommuniziert würde mich mal intressieren wie hoch die Übertragungsrate vom Rückwandbus ist. Hat da jemand ne Antwort??

Grüße Ronnie


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hab hinter einer CPU 317 einen CP343-lean. Über Ethernet greifen 2 PC´s auf die CPU zu. Mir kommt die Geschwindigkeit sehr langsam vor. Da der CP ja über den Rückwandbus kommuniziert würde mich mal intressieren wie hoch die Übertragungsrate vom Rückwandbus ist. Hat da jemand ne Antwort??
> 
> Grüße Ronnie


Wie kommunizierst du ?
ISO on TCP, FC1, FC2 ?


----------



## ronnie.b (22 Dezember 2006)

*Re....*

Prodave MPI/IE 6.0
TCP/IP


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> Prodave MPI/IE 6.0
> TCP/IP


Ach so, die PC visualisieren. Ich nehm mal an, auf der CPU laufen keine Empfangsbausteine.
Hast du vielleicht die Aktualisierungszeit auf deinen Visualisierungen recht hoch gesetzt ?

Der Rückwandbus ist sicher nicht das Nadelöhr, wenn du nicht gerade 1000 Worte pro Zyklus pollst...

Den genauen Datendurchsatz desselben weis ich nicht, ich glaub auch nicht, dass der allgemein bekannt ist.


----------



## ronnie.b (22 Dezember 2006)

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das der Rückwandbus nur unwesentlich schneller ist als MPI. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall sind die Applikationen ziemlich langsam. Über MPI war das schon schneller.
Evtl. könnte es ja auch ein Bug in dieser neuen Prodave Version sein.
Meine Vermutung war halt der Rückwandbus....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das der Rückwandbus nur unwesentlich schneller ist als MPI.


Das kann ich nicht so recht glauben.
Bei der 400er gibts ja z.B. Profibusanschaltungen als IM, die über Rückwandbus laufen.


----------



## PeterEF (22 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht so recht glauben.
> Bei der 400er gibts ja z.B. Profibusanschaltungen als IM, die über Rückwandbus laufen.


 
Glaube paßt zwar zu Weihnachten, hier sind aber Fakten gefragt. Suchfunktion "S7 300 rückwandbus" liefert: http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-2500.html

Frohes Fest!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Glaube paßt zwar zu Weihnachten, hier sind aber Fakten gefragt. Suchfunktion "S7 300 rückwandbus" liefert: http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-2500.html
> 
> Frohes Fest!


Schade das du die links, die du empfiehlst, nicht selber liest.

Aussagen wie 

_"Soweit uns bekannt ist mindetens bei einigen 300er-CPUs 
die Geschwindigkeit für CPs/FMs auf 187,5 kbit/s begrenzt."_

habe IMHO auch mehr mit glauben und vermuten zu tun, als mit wissen.

Fakt ist, die Rückwandbusgeschwindigkeit der 300er und 400er ist nicht offiziel bekannt.

Maxls Versuche lassen allerdings Rückschlüsse zu.


----------



## Maxl (24 Dezember 2006)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hab hinter einer CPU 317 einen CP343-lean. Über Ethernet greifen 2 PC´s auf die CPU zu. Mir kommt die Geschwindigkeit sehr langsam vor. Da der CP ja über den Rückwandbus kommuniziert würde mich mal intressieren wie hoch die Übertragungsrate vom Rückwandbus ist. Hat da jemand ne Antwort??



Da mein Name hier schon gefallen ist, geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu!

Ich hab bisher noch nie explizit feststellen können, dass der Rückwandbus der S7-300 einen Flaschenhals darstellt, weder beim Anbinden einer Visu über CP343 oder CP342-5; auch nicht bei der Online-Kommunikation mit S7 über CP342-5 oder CP343.

Ich würde es aber nicht ganz ausschließen, dass der Rückwandbus der S7-300 der Flaschenhals ist, wenngleich ich aber eher auf die Treibersoftware tippe, welche die Zugriffe nicht sauber organisiert. ProDave z.B. ist ja nicht gerade als flink bekannt - OPC wäre hier sicherlich die bessere Wahl.

Kannst Du zur besseren Einschätzung mal angeben, welche Datenmengen hier verschickt werden. Außerdem wäre interessant, was sich auf dem Rückwandbus sonst noch so tut (CPs? FMs?). Die Polling-Zeiten wären auch interessant.



			
				Unregistrierter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Maxls Versuche lassen allerdings Rückschlüsse zu.


Ich denke, dass man meine Alarm-Versuche hier nicht 100%ig heranziehen darf. Die Alarm-Eingänge werden über den P-Bus (Peripherie-Bus) verarbeitet - CPs kommunizieren aber über den K-Bus. Es kann schon sein dass diese gleich schnell sind - aber sie dürften sich zumindest nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2006)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen liegt eine CP 343-1 in etwa in der selben Leistungsklasse wie MPI mit z.B. CP5611. Werde aber diesbezüglich noch einmal Tests, auch mit der 317-2DP und 317PN-2DP, durchführen, damit ich statt Vermutungen und Gefühlen Fakten habe. Wird allerdings ziemlich sicher Anfang nächstes Jahr. Auf PC-Seite werde ich AGLink mit einem entsprechenden Performance-Testprogramm verwenden. Alternativ wäre libnodave, aber diese Tests müsste dann z.B. Zottel oder afk oder ... durchführen (ich kenne mich damit nicht ganz so gut aus :???. Daraus ergeben sich dann Datenraten bzw. Zugriffszeiten. Diese sagen allerdings noch nichts über die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit des Rückwandbusses aus. Gemäß Longbow ist ja. z.B. der Rückwandbus bei der 318er komplett von MPI getrennt und bei den kleinen CPUs durchverbunden. Dies hat mit Sicherheit auch Einfluß auf das Ganze.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen liegt eine CP 343-1 in etwa in der selben Leistungsklasse wie MPI mit z.B. CP5611.


Das wäre aber eine bittere Enttäuschung!
Redest du von projektierten Verbindungen ?




Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ist ja. z.B. der Rückwandbus bei der 318er komplett von MPI getrennt und bei den kleinen CPUs durchverbunden. Dies hat mit Sicherheit auch Einfluß auf das Ganze.


IMHO hat die neue 319er auch ein anderes Konzept.
Ist das auch eigendlich ein compiler wie die 318 ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das wäre aber eine bittere Enttäuschung!
> Redest du von projektierten Verbindungen ?


Nein, keine projektierten Verbindungen. "Normaler" Zugriff wie die Programmiersoftware.


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> IMHO hat die neue 319er auch ein anderes Konzept.
> Ist das auch eigendlich ein compiler wie die 318 ?


Die 319er hatte ich leider bis jetzt noch nicht auf meinem Schreibtisch  und kann somit nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nein, keine projektierten Verbindungen. "Normaler" Zugriff wie die Programmiersoftware.


Das ist schade.
Ich hatte gehofft, z.B. mit der Lean einen hochperformanten Zugriff mit Visualisierungsrechnern auf (mehrere) SPS zu bekommen.
Da kann man ja auch bei MPI bleiben, das ist auch SPS-Seite kostenlos.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das ist schade.
> Ich hatte gehofft, z.B. mit der Lean einen hochperformanten Zugriff mit Visualisierungsrechnern auf (mehrere) SPS zu bekommen.
> Da kann man ja auch bei MPI bleiben, das ist auch SPS-Seite kostenlos.


Da muss man schon unterscheiden. Wenn mehrere SPSen am MPI-Bus hängen, kann es sein, dass dies langsamer ist als wenn mehrere SPSen jeweils mit CP343-1 Lean ausgerüstet sind und über TCP/IP angesprochen werden. Das Limit kann hier der MPI-Bus darstellen (habe ich allerdings noch nicht getestet!). Dies hängt aber auch vom Visualisierungssystem ab, inwieweit dies parallele Zugriffe unterstützt.
Welche und wieviele CPUs sollen denn zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## Flinn (24 Dezember 2006)

*die bittere Wahrheit...*

Gemäß Siemens-Auskunft hat der Rückwandbus eine Übertragungsrate von (enttäuschenden) 187.5 kBit/s.

Fohes Fest.
Flinn


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Dezember 2006)

Flinn schrieb:


> Gemäß Siemens-Auskunft hat der Rückwandbus eine Übertragungsrate von (enttäuschenden) 187.5 kBit/s.
> 
> Fohes Fest.
> Flinn


Kannst du mir sagen, wo man das nachlesen kann ?
Gilt das für alle CPU ?


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2006)

Das Geschwindigkeitsproblem des Rückwandbusses war einer der Gründe dafür daß VIPA den Speed-Bus entwickelt hat. Der braucht natürlich auch die entsprechenden Baugruppen. Was der Rückwandbus genau leistet, kann wirklich nur Siemens wissen. (Flinns Aussage kannte ich auch, allerdings nicht von Siemens.)
Also entweder Speed-Bus, oder CPU mit eingebauter Ethernet-Schnittstelle (371, 319 ...)​


----------



## Maxl (26 Dezember 2006)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/-snm-0135109872-1107362575-0000021869-0000000253-1108676420-enm-WW/skm/frameset.asp?url=%2FWW%2Fllisapi%2Edll%2F18381922%3Ffunc%3Dll%26objId%3D18381922%26objaction%3Dcsopen%26siteid%3Dcseus%26aktprim%3D0%26skm%3D1%26lang%3Dde〈=de&Query=r%C3%BCckwandbus%20300&SearchArea=alle&id=18381922&F11Marker=false
Das sollte die Frage beantworten (Link ist von Hr. Bäurle)


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2006)

@maxl

Ja vor allem die Worte



> Rückwandbus (Partyline)



aus diesem Beitrag von Siemens.


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2006)

*Frage*

für was brauche ich schneller als 185kb/s?

Kann mich noch an die PC IDE HD Controler mit Raid erinnern die super toll mit 100Mb/s dauernd angeboten wurden, aber vor SATA gabs gar keine HD die mehr als 10-11 Mb/s raus schickte.

Oder beste, muss ich jetzt hier mal erzählen, ne colle Storry.
Mein super gescheiter Nachbar (Titel: Stolz seiner Mama, Nix gelernt und arbeitet Nix aber weiss alles, Sponsored bei Mama und Oma, Mister ich kleine kleine farbige Lüfter auf den DDR-ram damit der PC schneller ist, Mister hat immer ein stofftaschentuch dabei und hat noch niemals Alkohol getrunken). 
So nen Knaller der Abbi mit 1.x  aber keinerlei Ausbildung hat und meint der Weiss alles. Seine Mama ist ja so Stolz auf ihn *lach*
Zeigt mit seinen PC mit 1 toller GB Leitungsverlegung im Haus damit er schnell Daten aus dem Internet laden kann. Er kann ja mit seiner 2000Mbit/s Leitung (Mehr geht bei uns gerade von der Telecom ned) damit so viel schneller laden. Das verteilt sich ja nun auf so viele Ports.
Hab ihn dann mal daruf hingewiesen das da keine 2GB durchs Internet kommen sondern 350kb/s  wollt er mir aber nicht glauben.
*Ich hasse ihn !, werd ihn wohl nachts Wasser vor die Haustüre schütten*

Also braucht man mehr als 185kb/s und für was?

Grüsse


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2006)

@maxi

Wie immer, der eine braucht es, der andere nicht. Willst du viele Daten übertragen, dann sollte es schnell sein, sonst kleckern die Daten einzeln durch die Leitung. Für eine E/A-Karte reicht es natürlich, allerdings kann schon wieder jemand kommen und mehrere Eingänge ohne Interrupt möglicht schnell haben wollen, schon reichts wieder nicht. Hast du einen schnellen und auch noch sauteuren Ethernet-CP dran, sollten die Daten doch schnell über die Leitung gehen, das wird dann aber u.U. schon vom Rückwandbus begrenzt.


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2006)

Dann wird es mal Zeit für eine s8 

Mit 1gb Ethernet, USB anschluss, Minifestplattensteckplatz, WLan, VGA etc.
Also so kram was ein 100 Euro PC Mainboard auch alles kann


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2006)

Jetzt verstehe ich bloß eins noch nicht, in dem Dokument:



> Anschluss  eines externen MPI-Subnetz an die CPU kann somit Störungen auf den  Rückwandbus der S7-300 Station verursachen.


Heißt das im Gegenzug dann, das ich die Geschwindigkeit des Rückwandbusses ~ ver8fachen kann, 
indem ich die Geschwindigkeit der MPI-Schnittstelle auch 1,5 Mbit/s stelle?


----------



## seeba (27 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Mit 1gb Ethernet, USB anschluss, Minifestplattensteckplatz, WLan, VGA etc.
> Also so kram was ein 100 Euro PC Mainboard auch alles kann


BECKHOFF!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> für was brauche ich schneller als 185kb/s?


187,5 kBaud/s ist ja erst einmal der Bustakt. Dazu kommt, dass sich bei MPI und PB ein überlagertes Protokoll leicht performancereduzierend auswirkt. Im Klartext: Nur derjenige Master, der den Token hat, darf etwas sagen. Slaves haben nur zu antworten wenn sie gefragt werden. Zwischen den Fragen und den Antworten vergehen einige Millisekunden bis Sekundenbruchteile Wartezeit. Dadurch reduziert sich die effektive Nutzdatenrate über den MPI-Bus mit 187,5 kBaud/s auf 6 kByte/s. Und dies ist doch noch deutlich weniger als mit einer normalen seriellen Schnittstelle bei 115,2 kBaud/s erzielt werden kann (ohne Bus- und Protokolloverhead). Bei einem entsprechend umfangreichen Projekt macht sich eine Erhöhung der Busgeschwindigkeit schon in deutlich reduzierten Downloadzeiten bemerkbar. Auch werden die Reaktionszeiten einer Visu sehr von einem schnelleren Bus und den höheren Übertragungsraten profitieren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Dezember 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> Heißt das im Gegenzug dann, das ich die Geschwindigkeit des Rückwandbusses ~ ver8fachen kann,
> indem ich die Geschwindigkeit der MPI-Schnittstelle auch 1,5 Mbit/s stelle?


Nein. Meines Wissens nach ist bei den CPUs, bei denen die MPI-Schnitstelle in der Baudrate z.B. auf 12 MBaud/s geändert werden kann (CPU 318 etc.) der Rückwand-MPI-Bus separat ausgeführt, d.h. nicht nach vorne durchverbunden.


----------



## seeba (27 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nein. Meines Wissens nach ist bei den CPUs, bei denen die MPI-Schnitstelle in der Baudrate z.B. auf 12 MBaud/s geändert werden kann (CPU 318 etc.) der Rückwand-MPI-Bus separat ausgeführt, d.h. nicht nach vorne durchverbunden.


Aber bei den kleinen (300er) ist er doch durchverbunden, weil meine CPs finde ich ja über die MPI Schnittstelle auch. Das heißt, dass es da schon Auswirkungen haben müsste?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Dezember 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Aber bei den kleinen (300er) ist er doch durchverbunden, weil meine CPs finde ich ja über die MPI Schnittstelle auch. Das heißt, dass es da schon Auswirkungen haben müsste?


Was ist klein? Kann dort die Busgeschwindigkeit auf 12 MBaud/s gesetzt werden? Ich weiß auch nicht, was passiert, wenn der MPI-Bus bei den kleinen auf 19200 kBaud/s gesetzt wird. Wird er Rückwandbus dann auch ge- (oder er-)drosselt? Vielleicht kann da Longbow was dazu sagen.


----------



## Herimann (8 Januar 2007)

Klein bedeutet < CPU317. Alles >= CPU317 kann die MPI-Baudrate auf 12Mbaud stellen. Busgeschwindigkeit (K-Bus) bleibt auf 187,5Mbaud. K-Bus ist aber nicht für Nutzdatenkommunikation vorgesehen.


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> BECKHOFF!


 
Wer so komische HMI baut, vor allem die dann so riesig sind.
Den trau ich nimmer 

Der Rand der Siemens HMI ist ja schon gross.
War letztens auf einer Messe, die von Beckhof haben echt nen knall.


----------



## Herimann (8 Januar 2007)

Der K-Bus ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit zum Thema Rückwandbus bei S7-300!

siehe dazu das Handbuch der FM354 auf Seite 16.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tion=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0


----------



## Herimann (8 Januar 2007)

Der Link sollte jetzt genauer sein:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/skm/pdfviewer.asp?HitsPerSite=10&ehbid=html_00%2Fehb%2F2110628%2Ehtm&query=6es7+354〈=de&nodeid=2110408&page=1&view=new


----------



## Parz (8 Januar 2007)

Ich hatte vor ca. 1 Jahr eine 315-2DP mit Ethernet-CP. In der Leittechnik ist WIN CC V6.x gelaufen. Es wurden ca. 150 Analogwerte und ca 1000 Binärwerte archiviert. Ein Bildaufschlag dauerte ca. 15 sek. Nach Rücksprache mit Siemens tauschten wir die CPU gegen eine S7-400. Danach lagen die Bildaufschlagszeiten mit Aktualisierung der Variablen bei ca. 2 sek. Siemens teilte uns mit, dass der Rückwandbus der S7-300 nicht für große Datenmengen geeignet sei.


----------

